# Best Engine Cleaner Yet!!



## MTImodquad

Eagle One Etching Mag Cleaner is some great stuff!!! Have you ever tried to clean your engine? Yeah, nothing seems to work huh, The dirt is baked on!! Clean the loose dirt off the cases and spray this stuff on. Let it sit for 3-5 minutes and whip it off with a rag. I used an old tooth brush to get in the tight spots. Be sure not to leave it on there too long though. I did it wilthe cases split and all tore down. I'm sure you could do it with the engine still in the bike. If you are going to do that, spray it on, let it sit and then use a water hose to rinse it off. This stuff will eat paint off lol. Here's a pic to see how well it does...


----------



## Yesterday

:bling:


----------



## Polaris425

dont rekon it will make bolts rust do you?


----------



## AUbruterider

Polaris425 said:


> dont rekon it will make bolts rust do you?


Yes it will... and you dont want to use this stuff too often either. It'll oxidize and make the case look real dull dingy and pitted looking. 
After using it - spray everythign down real good with some wd 40 - this will recondition the metal and help with rusting bolts


----------



## MTImodquad

I did it with the cases split so there weren't any bolts to worry about. I am going to be sure to spray them down with some WD-40 now though, thanks!


----------



## Suisyco

I like to use super clean, it works well. The problem with these cleaners is they have a reaction to the magnesium that is in the cases, just dont leave it on for too long.


----------



## Big Bad Brute

i use mothers aluminum polish, i might just have to change to this though. thanks for the input


----------



## Polaris425

Big Bad Brute said:


> i use mothers aluminum polish, i might just have to change to this though. thanks for the input


I wouldnt. You'll end up w/ rusted bolts on ur engine.


----------

